# Need replace RCA my Tru 4100



## BackToStreet (May 25, 2008)

Hi

I need to replace RCA jack my Tru B4100. It look like 4 pins. 
- Could it replace only RCA jack or include black jacket covered them?
- Where to buy it, please advice?

Thanks.


----------



## BackToStreet (May 25, 2008)

Anyone know, May i change preamp board. How much?


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

You don't have to use that type. I've replaced mine with these:

Dayton Audio RCA-CHRB Chassis Mount RCA Jack Pair 091-1120

They are very simple to install.


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

What have you decided?


----------

